# Can I express from day 1?



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
I have a real psycological problem with breastfeeding but still want to do the best for my baby.  Can I express from day 1 so any bad feelings I have go to the pump not my baby?  Will I have to feed formula at the same time?

I know breast is best and feel really guilty for not wanting to feed my baby but if I can express then it will relieve that feeling.
Thank you for your help.
Ruth


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Yes you can express from day 1 and many mums of premature babies do just that.  In the long term your supply may not be enough as a pump is never as good as a baby, but you will have to cross this bridge when you get to it...

Good luck

jan


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Ruth

I expressed from day 1 with both of my girls..they were born at 32 weeks.

With alexandra..I expressed only until she was able to breast feed. I occ expressed if we were going out or if i was at work. AJ would take to the breast and bottle very easily.

With Molly...I expressed for 15mths! I couldnt get her to breast feed at all so did the next best thing...expressed and gave in a bottle. I see myself as one of those ''lucky'' mums who are able to successfully express. I made sure I used a decent double pump.

Good luck

jxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Just to add,

when you are expressing, try and rid your mind of these "bad feelings" that you have, as they could affect your milk supply.  Express and think about how much you love your baby, and look at your baby, or a picture of him/her, as these will help your body to start the let down reflex.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you so much all of you for your replies.  I feel much much happier now, and will take on the advice of a good pump.
Thanks again.
Ruth


----------

